
Water found in stardust suggests life is universal - evo_9
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn24907-water-found-in-stardust-suggests-life-is-universal.html
======
gus_massa
I can’t find the original paper, doi is not working (?).

I found a much better source. It explains the technique they used: “ _Solar
wind and space dust create new source of water, laboratory study suggests_ ”
[http://theconversation.com/solar-wind-and-space-dust-
create-...](http://theconversation.com/solar-wind-and-space-dust-create-new-
source-of-water-laboratory-study-suggests-22212)

The “water found in stardust” part is real, but it’s a very tiny amount of
water.

The “suggests life is universal” is only an optimistic linkbait from the
press.

I want to believe, but I need evidence fist.

